

Using IPython for interactive work - pankratiev
http://ipython.github.com/ipython-doc/dev/interactive/index.html

======
baddox
IPython is great. Also, if you do any django work, you'll probably love
shell_plus, which is an enhanced shell that uses IPython and automatically
imports all the models of your installed_apps. shell_plus is a command
extensions provided by django-extensions:

<https://github.com/django-extensions/django-extensions>

~~~
stcredzero
If you like working in a "code in the debugger" mode with ultimate omnipotent
runtime power, there's also Smalltalk. It's a little like Python with
everything designed around IPython as the default mode of operation.

I am going to check out shell_plus. It sounds badass.

------
rubergly
The overview is here, which I found more helpful:
<http://ipython.github.com/ipython-doc/dev/overview.html>

------
robbles
IPython has some really handy features for quick development, like adding ?
after any object to get its docstring, and opening any line in the history in
a text editor.

I also found it useful to add a newline after the prompt so you can copy/paste
snippets without getting the indentation wrong.

~~~
jofer
Incidentally, you can also just use the %cpaste "magic" command to start a
block for copy/pasting code snippets in (also have a look at %edit).

